# What to feed a Saint Bernard Puppy?



## *melissa* (May 30, 2010)

I have spent many hours over the past few days trying to decide which food to feed my Saint Bernard Puppy. The Breeder has her on Eukanuba, which I purchased to transition her, but plan to change. The problem is I don't know what to change her to. How can a food make it on the best and worst list? Please help! What do you feed your giant breed puppy?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

If I had a Saint Bernard puppy and I fed kibble, I would definately go with Orijen Large Breed Puppy. No competition.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> If I had a Saint Bernard puppy and I fed kibble, I would definately go with Orijen Large Breed Puppy. No competition.


Ditto. :smile:


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

orijen large breed puppy here too!


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't ever fed orijen because its not available anywhere around me and shipping is high. But if I could have found it, I would have fed it. Its supposed to be a really good kibble.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

dobesgalore said:


> I haven't ever fed orijen because its not available anywhere around me and shipping is high. But if I could have found it, I would have fed it. Its supposed to be a really good kibble.


I would definitely do orijen as well. but i understand shipping can be high and and it is hard to find, make sure you try all online sites, below are a few that have good prices:

petfooddirect.net
heartypet.com
naturalk9supplies.com
doggiefood.com

If all those sites are still too expensive, try these:

Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold
Merrick
Innova Puppy (while their formula has not changed, but be prepared to change off in 4 - 6 months since they got bought out by P&G)
California Natural (while their formula has not changed, but be prepared to change off in 4 - 6 months since they got bought out by P&G)

Now that I am writing this, there really isnt many options for a Large Breed Puppy on dry kibble, what a shame.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I have just recently swithced to raw but I will keep those in mind. I have a notebook that I have written down sites for dogfood in the past. I added those to it anyway.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely Orijen.
There is an old thread discussing the online sites and shipping. I know I posted that one of them offers flat fee shipping of 5.00 with any order of 50.00 or more, and also there is one that if you use the promo code Dogster, it always gives you a % off.


----------

